# My girls...



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

Haven't posted on here in awhile...no longer have my piranhas, but here's my babies...
This is Stilletto, my yearling female pastel BCI...

















And Odin, my 10 year old, 8 1/2ft, 30+lbs, female BCI

























Thanx for looking...
Brad


----------



## Vocanna (Jun 28, 2009)

The ten year old boa is beautiful.
What do you keep him in?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice...thanks for sharing.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

sweet boa


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

Vocanna said:


> The ten year old boa is beautiful.
> What do you keep him in?


 Thank you...she is in a 5x2x2 custom built enclosure...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking snakes. thanks for posting


----------

